# How to make Calcium using eggshells



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

saw this article and found it very interesting!
thought i would share.....

http://nourishedmagazine.com.au/blog/articles/how-to-make-calcium-using-egg-shells

**snip**
Eggshells present healthy, balanced calcium due to trace amounts of other minerals contained in it. Eggshell calcium is probably the best natural source of calcium, and it is easier for your body to digest and absorb. Dutch researchers have reported recently a highly positive effect of eggshell calcium (with added magnesium and vitamin D) on bone mineral density in a scientific study (double blind, placebo-controlled). Laboratory test and measures of bone density were carefully made in these studies. The eggshell supplemented group had measurable increases in bone density in their hip bones, after one year.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:2thumb: good find, but I disagree with the author's statement that "it tastes quite pleasant"  ... I usually mix the powder in something (peanut butter, beverage, even scrambled eggs  ) so that it's less like taking a supplement and more like just eating breakfast


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I have to get some more free range eggs then i am going to try this. I do have some empty veggie capsules for making my own herb supplements so thinking i might use these eggshells the same way. make my own capsules. hmmmm


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Would it be safer to use the shells from hard-boiled eggs as the boiling would have killed any bacteria that may be on the shells surfaces?


----------

